

Underscore vs. lodash - ben336
http://benmccormick.org/2014/11/12/underscore-vs-lodash/

======
begriffs
or skip both and use [http://ramdajs.com](http://ramdajs.com)

(I'm not affiliated with the project, I just think it's really good.)

~~~
jdd
lodash v3
([https://github.com/lodash/lodash/releases/tag/3.0.0](https://github.com/lodash/lodash/releases/tag/3.0.0))
introduced lodash-fp for auto-curried iteratee-first lodash methods.

See [https://www.npmjs.com/package/lodash-
fp](https://www.npmjs.com/package/lodash-fp).

